# Help Identifying an MTD 8/26 tracked snowblower



## WalkThisWhey

I came across this old MTD 8/26 with tracks on Craigslist for free, so I picked it up thinking I could replace a few things.

It's in great shape and works well, but my problem is actually identifying it and finding a manual or parts breakdown for it. The MTD site says the serial number can't be found, and I've called tech support twice and they cannot identify it

Album here: MTD 8/26


----------



## jtclays

This one appears very similar, they didn't change a lot of stuff through the years so may be very close.
Model 315E740F000
Sears parts direct has a break down also, but no owners manual (usually they have a link when you actual have a hit on the model number).
Here's a parts breakdown for this model.
https://www.partstree.com/parts/mtd/snow-blowers-snow-throwers/315e740f000-mtd-snow-thrower-1995/


----------



## WalkThisWhey

jtclays said:


> This one appears very similar, they didn't change a lot of stuff through the years so may be very close.
> Model 315E740F000
> Sears parts direct has a break down also, but no owners manual (usually they have a link when you actual have a hit on the model number).
> Here's a parts breakdown for this model.
> https://www.partstree.com/parts/mtd/snow-blowers-snow-throwers/315e740f000-mtd-snow-thrower-1995/


Yes! That's it! Thank you so much!


----------

